
Brain scans reveal a ‘pokémon region’ in adults who played as kids - thereare5lights
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/6/18531287/pokemon-neuroscience-visual-cortex-brain-information
======
waterforce
this seems to just be the same region as the FFA?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusiform_face_area](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusiform_face_area)

